# troubles at Windermere Village?



## Laurie (Jul 30, 2008)

I was just contemplating a second Lakes District exchange, googled Windermere and found this - anyone know about this and if so, maybe risky to trade into until resolved? 

www.thewestmorlandgazette.co.uk/new...essure_threatens_Windermere_timeshare_owners/

Mounting financial pressure threatens Windermere timeshare owners
2:59pm Tuesday 29th July 2008

By Lizzie Anderson » 

TIMESHARE owners in Windermere may have to give up their holiday cottage rights, as spiralling maintenance costs and overall living expenses turn their relaxing retreat into a financial nightmare. 

For more than 20 years, members of Windermere Marina Timeshare Owners Club Committee (WMTOCC) have enjoyed regular holidays at Windermere Marina Village –a popular holiday resort and marina that comprises of cottages owned by WMV, privately owned properties and those that are operated under a timeshare scheme. 

However, due to the current economic climate, the increasing maturity of its members and a general decline in timeshare ownership, causing the value of timeshare certificates to plummet, WMTOCC has been left facing mounting debts and possible legal action. 

John Gearing, the newly elected chairman of the committee who has owned a timeshare at the resort for four years, explained that the “economic constraints” may very well lead to the collapse of the club, leaving the members with no rights over the cottages and no financial compensation. 

For a full report see The Westmorland Gazette.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 8, 2008)

*the resort's response to my inquiry - would you exchange in?*

I emailed them, quoted the article, asked about 2010 exchanges, and this is their reply:

"The article has been printed in the local newspaper as a result of the
Management Company making an offer to buy out Timeshare Owners. A clause
of this buy out would be that RCI Guests are accepted in 2009 and 2010."

I assume no one at TUG has any direct knowledge - but would you accept an exchange for 2010, given this bit of info? 

I wonder what the ultimate intention is, and how well-maintained the timeshare units would be by then, etc. I'm inclined to go ahead with an exchange, but would appreciate opinions, if any.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 9, 2008)

OK, I'm having a lovely conversation with myself on this topic...  

I'm on my 24-hour grace period now, but still hoping that someone with inside info on this resort, or manangement company buyouts, or even someone who knows an owner - might pipe in before Sunday 6 pm eastern time - I hope this doesn't end up as one more RCI cancellation for me!


----------



## nerodog (Aug 10, 2008)

*just my two cents...*

Hi Laurie, Brantridge Park had a similar situation about one year ago.. they are still doing exchanges from what I can see and were being sold to a private owner...so with that in mind, I would go ahead and book it . When I drove by, it was  a lovely location and the ts looked to be in good shape from the outside. Looks like lots of boaters stay up that way and maybe the marina is planning to own it outright ?!?!? Maybe call RCI and explain the situation and see what they have to  say or offer should a prob. arise. Good luck !!


----------



## Laurie (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks Bev, I kept it... with hopes that if RCI has to cancel, which doesn't sound likely, they'll just relocate us to Langdale - which looks like a wonderful resort as well! Now we've got 2 consecutive weeks there, hopefully that will give us at least a few days of non-drenching rain - looking forward to our stay.


----------

